#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Αφαιρούμενη δόμηση κλιμακοστασίων

## fanifounta

Γειά σας 

Το 2011 έβγαλα άδεια σε οικόπεδο με σύσταση κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας για 2 όροφη επί πυλωτής οικοδομή και πρέπει να την αναθεωρήσω με τους νυν ισχύοντες φαντάζομαι όρους δόμησης.

Πρόκειται για 2 ίδιες ακριβώς μαιζονέτες επί πυλωτής ,με ξεχωριστά κλιμακοστάσια(με εμβαδον στο ισόγειο 20 μ2  και στον όροφο 7 μ2 )που οδηγούν σε αυτές στον α΄όροφο, όπου υπάρχει το ελάχιστο πλατύσκαλο και πόρτα εισόδου στις μαιζονέτες και μέσα σε αυτές η εσωτερική κλίμακα για τον β΄όροφο.Δεν υπάρχει άλλο διαμέρισμα στον όροφο , έχω όμως υπόλοιπο συντελεστή και δυνατότητα υλοποίησής της σε τμήμα της πυλωτής

Θέλω να ρωτήσω εάν τα 2 κλιμακοστάσια θεωρούνται κοινόχρηστα για να χρησιμοποιήσω τη δυνατότητα αφαίρεσης 40,μ2( λόγω πυλωτής) από τη δόμηση σύμφωνα με άρθρο 11 παρ 6 ιζ ή θα πάω στα 12,00μ2 συνολικά για την καθεμία.

Επίσης για μειωμένο συντελεστή κάτω των 120 μ2 μπορώ να αφαιρέσω το εμβαδόν που καταλαμβάνει η εσωτερική σκάλα στον α΄όροφο στις μαιζονέτες?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θα τα χαρακτήριζα κοινόχρηστα κλιμακοστάσια.
Δεν έχουμε πολυκατοικία με πολλές οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες που να εξυπηρετείται από το καθένα από τα κλιμακοστάσια.

----------

